

A New Operating System -- What to Call It? - mudge

Any idea of what to call a new operating system? The other day the name Astronaut struck me. I'd want it to be small enough for one person but powerful enough to take him/her to outer space.<p>I wrote about making a new operating system a few days ago: http://nickmudge.info/?post=91
======
kxt
Disclaimer: I don't want to offend you, I have nothing personal against you (I
don't even know anything about you).

But.

I have seen this many times. People have their Great Idea. Like writing a
whole new operating system. However, they do this by staring threads on the
internets about how great their operating system will be. Without having
actual goals (other than the vague ideas about what will make their system so
great), doing their research on the topic or even having the necessary skills
to start.

If you really intend to create a new operating system, then go for it. I'd be
happy to see your next post in 3-6 months about the "New operating system I've
been developing and published in <this> git repo. It has no name yet, and can
boot only on <insert virtual machine>, and doesn't do too much even on that
one. I also have plans to do <this> and <this> in the next months. Comments
welcome."

See template: <http://www.linux.org/people/linus_post.html>

------
plinkplonk
"I wrote about making a new operating system a few days ago:"

You also posted a "I am thinking of writing an operating system" link to
ycombinator(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=162938>) a few days ago. Now
you post another asking for a name. Lines of code == zero!

How about you actually __write __an operating system and then submit a link?

I, for one, really don't want to see a series of " I am thinking of writing an
operating system", "I want a name for an operating system" , " hey I wrote my
first line of code for an operating system" "hey I did my first check in" ....
series of posts.

Please, write the damn thing and THEN post here! Thanks in advance,

~~~
aggieben
Yes. If we want play by play, we can all do `git log`.

------
yan
While picking a name, make sure to pick a cute mascot, design a boot loader
graphic, create an online community, ponder about destroying Microsoft before
committing a single line of code to your repository.

I'm sorry, I really don't mean to be personal but if I had a nickel every time
I read about people creating their new awesome operating system and having it
never materialize, I'd have some snacks right now.

Like others said, write a first prototype, create a rough draft of most
subsystems and then make this post. You'll earn a lot more respect.

------
xenoterracide
names can come later.

the original name of linux was 'freax'.

I remember your original post. Is this OS going to be a *nix?

astronaut isn't original enough (although it sounds like a good release name)

osname 1.0 astronaut :P

I've nothing off the top of my head though...

------
revorad
All this baseless talk about a new OS is a really lowly linkbaiting and karma-
earning strategy.

Can we stop upmodding such stories please?

------
bigtoga
Dunny why, but the name "Cherry" pops into my head. Best of luck to you.

~~~
kxt
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CherryOS>

------
hcho
YAOS? Yet Another Operating System.

~~~
jcl
Or perhaps KAOS: KAOS Is Not An Acronym For Anything.

------
Hexayurt
well, given your focus on virtualization, what about something that references
clones / zombies / ants / Neos

replicant?

googlable helps

------
ivrokv
how about vapornix? or vaporOS?

------
anupamkapoor
mudge's os ... smudge ?

------
tgdavies
mudnicks

------
st3alther
<b>st3alther was HERE</b> the New Ubuntu ver. 8 was Update and More secure.

